
Y Combinator interview decisions postponed to November 15 - pg
We originally intended to invite people to YC interviews
on November 13.  But we pushed the application deadline
back by 3 days because of Sandy, and it turns out there 
is just not that much slack in the system.  We need more
time to read applications, so we're going to push back 
our deadline too, to November 15.
======
dominikb
Good luck everybody.

If you fail, don't worry, keep learning, iterating and hustling.

We failed last time, made some changes and then successfully raised from great
early stage investors.

~~~
vkhomutov
great job! great attitude! who did you raise from and how did failing at YC
application help you? I've applied for this cycle. Waiting eagerly.

~~~
dominikb
We eventually raised from SV Angel, Floodgate, TechCrunch co-founder Keith
Teare (Archimedes Labs) and others. We had enough offers to raise 1M, we took
only 700K.

We didn't get much feedback during the interview; Paul, Robert and Trevor
didn't give us a hard time, they actually liked the product. 10 minutes feels
like a minute.

But the vision we pitched them was rough around the edges. We re-branded the
product and changed market positioning completely right after.

------
ig1
FYI. Shifting by a couple of days could significantly increase the cost for
international applicants because international flight prices often increase
steeply in the two weeks leading up-to the the flight date.

~~~
irunbackwards
Paul Graham stated that the interview dates won't be adjusted, just the
announcement:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4775020>

~~~
fbuilesv
It doesn't matter. If the announcement is made later you buy the tickets later
which makes them more expensive.

~~~
RoxyFoxy
Not only tickets matter for international applicants, I believe, there are a
lot of applicants who have a visa-stuff going on... And this is more
troublesome than expensive tickets.

~~~
fbuilesv
US Embassies change from country to country so don't read this as gospel, but
if you don't have your visa 15 days before the interviews you're probably too
late now :(

------
cryptoz
I would cross my fingers but then I wouldn't be able to code very well. Good
luck everyone!

~~~
salimmadjd
Good luck to you too :)

------
viviantan
Any applicants (past, present, future) interested in having an informal meetup
this weekend? Whether we get good news or bad news on the 15th, getting
together would be a great morale boost and it'll be fun to meet everyone! I
happen to be in Silicon Valley, but I'll be there in spirit for fellow
applicants everywhere else :)

Contact info's in the profile. Good luck to everyone!

~~~
viviantan
I've created a separate post for this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4775943>

People from other areas are welcome to start comment threads based on
location.

------
caruana
Thanks for the update. Good luck everyone.

While we wait I thought i'd create a friendly competition for all the y
Combinator January hopefuls. Enter your product or team video here:
<http://www.topthat.com/brandon/yCombinatorProductVideo>

------
nykelle07
Thank you for the update and I look forward to 11/15. From looking at the
website, all of the photos are primarily male, so I am hoping to add some
female diversity to Y Combinator for 2013. What women wouldn't want to be
surrounded buy hundreds of intelligent men for three months? :)

------
danielsiders
Will this affect interview dates?

~~~
pg
No.

~~~
rishikeshg
Thanks for the update!

------
omnisci
But my f5 key is almost worn out! :) This makes perfect sense, best of luck
getting through the applications and thanks for postponing the applications
for those effected by the hurricane.

------
EGreg
Yeah, hopefully everyone on the east code made it through the hurricane and
its aftermath okay! It really gave me a perspective on communities helping
each other in the local area, even when the government doesn't come in right
away. I'm hoping next time around, we'll be able to have tools that enable
people to come together and organize more easily. It makes me feel sorry we've
taken this long to launch our stuff. Could have used it.

But more than that, of course, I'd rather there not be a next time.

~~~
goversus
I love that "east code" lapsus! Keep coding and good luck to everyone!

------
dskarica
To the applicants here. I'm using YouTube stats as a metric whether or not our
application was read. We have 5 videos in the application: 1 team video that
was watched by someone from YC; 3 videos about teams' past work - only one was
watched from California in the last 10 days, and we can't be sure it's someone
from YC because it's a public video; 1 video showing the proof of concept of
our product - not watched. So, I'm guessing this is a bad sign for our
application? :)

~~~
hiddenstage
I'm not part of YC so take this with a grain of salt, but I don't think that
not viewing videos is necessarily a bad sign based on comments I've seen from
the YC founders about the subject. Videos are mainly viewed to see the
chemistry between founders. Someone posted on HN the other day who said that
last batch their video had 2 views and they got an interview. As long as your
written application has all the relevant info, I wouldn't worry about this
stuff.

------
shainlouis
We understand.

Sandy made a HUGE impact in the Northeast. I was so appreciative that you
extended the deadline a few days for that corridor. Although, that would of
meant I could of gone to my best friends wedding...

More time to read applications and give second glances is a plus to ALL of us.
Thank you for deciding to alot enough time to make an informed and educated
decision about your startup companies.

We look forward to the 15th!

------
tchesj
Something told me, to search YC interviews,was beginning to think that i was
on the receiving end of bad news or no news at all. On the contrary,more time
should give applicants a overly decent review and decision. Good luck to every
one, hope to see most of you and hearing/collaborate during the program,.
Also, thanks to YC for the update and present opportunity. !

------
vkhomutov
Thanks for the heads up. I think everyone is waiting impatiently to hear back
from you guys. Good call on extending the deadline too.

One question though: I have been checking this site every day for any
potential questions from YC regarding my product / startup, just by scanning
the "new" and "ask" sections for anything that may be related.

Is there a simpler way to spot if there was a question directed at me?

Thanks!

~~~
sarneill1
I wondered this too, and was worried I'd miss questions. I poked around though
and found this on quora: <http://b.qr.ae/UDFIqn>

Apparently questions are not super common.

~~~
bhousel
I remember a few years ago they asked me a question about my application. It
was pretty easy to spot. If I remember, the topcolor changed and there was a
new menu option that took me to the question (it basically looked like any
other story on HN, except only me and pg were commenting).

Now I kind of wish I took a screenshot.

------
Felix21
If the interview also gets pushed back, then that's 3 more days to work on our
product... assuming we get in that is.

Good Luck Everyone

------
mpallotto
You're playing with lots of anxiety here pg! Anyway, hope to see you soon in
our interview :) Good luck everyone!

------
salimmadjd
That was expected (given the deadline change) but the notice is highly
appreciated. Like everyone else, we spent a lot of time going over the
application and fine-tuning it. Personally speaking, we are glad you're taking
a comparable time reviewing the application given Sandy and all.

------
Ariff
Whatever the outcome, us start-ups should always takes things in their stride
and focus on the end goal. I've always held the belief that things happen for
a reason and if you works hard towards something, you will get it, even if it
was not the intended path.

~~~
fitandfunction
Totally agree. Fundraising is a tactic, not a strategy.

It makes sense only if you're doing stuff _you would have done anyway_ to
build the company.

------
khmel
Read news about 3.2M round by Amicus (YC-S2012). Feel very excited! We're
solving the same problem in another way - combining micropayments and social
graphs for non-profit fundraising. Looking forward for Day X! Good luck
everyone!

------
surveyme
Thanks for the update being in the UK with the time difference we were
beginning to wonder if it was bad news but gladly we are still in with a
chance. Good luck to all of you and hopefully we'll get to meet you in January
2013!

------
veermishra0803
Thanks for the update.I am from India so got this news now. Now the fingers
are crossed. I hope for the best. And Also would like to wish you all a Very
Happy Diwali.. (Indian Festival Of lights).....

------
Dima_Krut
More time - a more thorough review process; Perhaps getting an extra minute on
their application shall be the deciding factor for some applications =)

Good luck to All!

Believe in your vision and Never give up!!

------
Robunta
Question... I know it's a small chance of getting a response at all but if you
do how do you get it? I haven't found an inbox / messaging area of any
description... Cheers

~~~
fbuilesv
You will get a response wether you're accepted or not. It'll be sent to the
email of the person who filled out the form.

~~~
Robunta
Ah ok, thanks for the info. Cheers Rob

------
T_Electronics
(3)more days? :( I need a cigarette! (I don't even smoke)

~~~
caubetg
like

------
gallaghersean
Thanks for the heads up. I was curious as to what the outcome was. It sounds
like applications are really looked at in depth. That's really good to hear!

------
roryreiff
Thanks for the heads up. Like everyone here, we our excited to hear your
decisions! Looks like we need to be a bit more patient with this one.

------
jlteran
Thanks for notifying us, but I'm not sure I can take three more days of
suspense waiting to find out! Best of luck to all those who applied!

------
scicasts
Thanks for the update, much appreciated. Couple of extra days of chewing my
fingers off waiting in anticipation ;-)

------
VPrime
The suspense is killing us!

To others who have went through this before, do you hear back wether you get
an interview or not?

Good luck everyone.

------
tarzan
Thanks for this added transparency! Good luck to all my fellow applicants...I
am also down for the meetup!

------
replayzero
I am nine hours ahead in London, I was actually getting quite nervous, this is
tense. Good luck everyone!

------
gill
Any Canadians applying from Ontario? If yes, would love to meet in the Toronto
area.

Wish everyone the very, very best!

~~~
dami
I'm based out of Markham. Where are you from?

~~~
gill
Kingston (at Queen's University).

~~~
replayzero
I am in London too.

------
bbissoon
I'm anxiously waiting - but programming nonetheless :) Any other teams/solo
developers in Houston?

------
TheMakeA
Appreciate the heads up, thank you.

------
benwerd
Good luck, everyone. I'm looking forward to seeing the next generation of YC
startups launch.

------
bruceb
Good luck to all. When did most people apply? We applied a few days before the
30th.

------
scottmagdalein
I'll say it...I'm nervous.

------
bcooperbyte
Has everyone on the edge of their seat! Excited. Good luck to all.

------
jfabbri
Thanks for the heads up on the date shift, much appreciated.

------
caruana
how productive is everyone today? my email client is getting a lot of
attention and my dev. env. is not getting much use. LOL. Good Luck to all.

~~~
fbuilesv
Don't worry too much, the emails usually start going out around 7PM Pacific so
there's not much to do until that hour.

------
swohns
Thanks for the notification and goodluck everyone!

------
chicceo
Tough decisions, I'm sure. Looking forward to it!

------
ulfw
Good decision. Best of luck to everyone applying!

------
chicceo
Anticipation is the purest form of pleasure...

------
shaybloch
Looking forward. thanks for the update.

------
c1sc0
Good luck everyone!

Fly. Wall. Me. Wishing to be one.

------
projectileboy
No worries. Thanks for the notice.

------
costea
What? I was accepted by YCombinator? I am so stoked...I go to tell this to all
my friends.....yeeeaaaaaaaaaaa

~~~
costea
I imagined that I won. why is there a thumb down?

------
therealjbutter
Awesome!! See you guys there!

------
theswapdaddy
And the tension continues.

------
prasoongupta
Ohh,its Diwali in India,so had bought extra crackers for the result...wud save
them for 15th :)

------
uripom
Thanks for the heads up

------
kmack
Thanks for update!

------
charliemilist
Pins and needles

